
Optimizing Linux for Slow Computers - noch
http://www.akitaonrails.com/2017/01/17/optimizing-linux-for-slow-computers
======
gattilorenz
Good guide, but the fact that such a guide is needed is a sad reminder that
2018 isn't the year of the Linux Desktop...

